# Slitting Saw Holder



## richz (Jul 19, 2017)

I am planning on making a DTI holder that will attach to my QCTP. I will need to cut a narrow slot to clamp the DTI into the holder. So again had to make a slitting saw holder to cut the slot. I have been hobby machining for about three years now. Seems like every time I want to make something I have to make another tool to do the job. I am not complaining, its just nice to go out in the garage after work and make stuff.


----------



## rgray (Jul 19, 2017)

richz said:


> Seems like every time I want to make something I have to make another tool to do the job.



And sometimes that takes longer than the original job....but eventually when we have all the tools....then it will just take time to find them.
I once made a tool just to later find the same tool I made earlier and had forgotten that I had made it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 21, 2017)

rgray said:


> And sometimes that takes longer than the original job....but eventually when we have all the tools....then it will just take time to find them.
> I once made a tool just to later find the same tool I made earlier and had forgotten that I had made it.


That's the sign of of oh what the heck was I doing the last time I use the DERN THING. Hey look I found the one I made two weeks ago. How did it get in the wife's tool box. Have to blame somebody when we forget. Right


----------



## richz (Jul 31, 2017)

This is what I need to make the slitting saw holder for.


----------



## David S (Jul 31, 2017)

I think I am going to get some lashes for this one, but hey what the heck.  As a person that repairs old clocks I use a combination of machine tools and hand tools.

For the job shown and if I didn't have a slitting saw, I would have clamped a guide to the part and used a hacksaw to cut a straight kerf to make the slot.

However it is fun making accessories to do other stuff.

David


----------

